# Manatee trip 2012 REVISED



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

We are moving the manatee trip to March 2,3 &4 since President's day weekend is also Mardi Gras. We will be staying at the Plantation Inn for 99 a night. It is a very nice hotel with the marine right next door. This is a snorkeling trip, not scuba, so anyone can do it. Let me know who all is interested. If you are in need of snorkeling gear, MBT is going to be having a great Black Friday sale and they can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

dk has details on his website. click on the travel link. www.duesouthcustomcharters.com


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

them things any good on the grill?


----------

